# ATTN: GOTM Winners



## Chris (Mar 14, 2008)

I haven't forgotten about you guys and your CDs - just been slammed at work since getting back from Vegas. 

I'll hook up with Eric sometime in the next week and get those bitches in the mail for ya asap.


----------



## Scott (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks!


----------

